# Need Info: Murray bicycle ID



## EmmyJay97 (May 23, 2021)

I was gifted this beautiful bike by a client, but she didn't have much information on it. I found these forums by just googling what I could read on it and hope I can get some more help here.
It's a Murray Strato Flite of some sort, but that's all the information I have really.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 23, 2021)

If You ever want to sell that tank I would be interested ....

Post the serial # that should be on the left rear drop out; should be around the axle area


----------



## EmmyJay97 (May 23, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If You ever want to sell that tank I would be interested ....
> 
> Post the serial # that should be on the left rear drop out; should be around the axle area






EmmyJay97 said:


> I was gifted this beautiful bike by a client, but she didn't have much information on it. I found these forums by just googling what I could read on it and hope I can get some more help here.
> It's a Murray Strato Flite of some sort, but that's all the information I have really.
> 
> View attachment 1417078
> ...





Superman1984 said:


> If You ever want to sell that tank I would be interested ....
> 
> Post the serial # that should be on the left rear drop out; should be around the axle area







Found it!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 23, 2021)

Looks like a *1960*-S from the Murray serial number prefix; and not any other years.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/
The ‘27’ stamping reflects a higher-end girls model with more chrome and accessories.

The desirable tank is of an earlier *bug*-*eyes* design, which was discontinued when Murray figured out how to better (cheaper?) integrate the headlight inside their tanks.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 23, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a *1960*-S from the Murray serial number prefix; and not any other years.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/
> The ‘27’ stamping reflects a higher-end girls model with more chrome and accessories.
> 
> The desirable tank is of an earlier *bug*-*eyes* design, which was discontinued when Murray figured out how to better (cheaper?) integrate the headlight inside their tanks.



Thanks. Now incase they want to sell the bike or tank please go ahead and put a price value on it here. Maybe we won't have anyone else thinking they have a $7,000-10,000 bike


----------



## Rivnut (May 24, 2021)

If it’s your intent, just ride it. You might want to clean and grease the bearings.  Don’t let anyone talk you out of parts that will devalue it.  A front fender should be easy to find; just make sure that you get one with the same rivet placement as the rear?  (one in the middle or two towards the sides.) Neat bike, enjoy it.


----------



## EmmyJay97 (May 24, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> If it’s your intent, just ride it. You might want to clean and grease the bearings.  Don’t let anyone talk you out of parts that will devalue it.  A front fender should be easy to find; just make sure that you get one with the same rivet placement as the rear?  (one in the middle or two towards the sides.) Neat bike, enjoy it.



I'm definitely planning to keep and ride it!
I'd love to restore it, and realizing that the front already has the perfect thing (no idea what the term is ) for my picnic basket makes me love it even more!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 24, 2021)

EmmyJay97 said:


> I'm definitely planning to keep and ride it!
> I'd love to restore it, and realizing that the front already has the perfect thing (no idea what the term is ) for my picnic basket makes me love it even more!
> 
> View attachment 1417782
> ...



It's a rat trap rack   value wise it'd cost more to restore it but it looks like a nice clean survivor; you can chemically remove rust (0000steel wool+rust removers), wash/wax it, & clean & regrease the bearings to keep it that way.
I may have a front fender if your rear fender has 1 single rivit in the center & you'd like to add 1?


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 24, 2021)

I really like the chain guard design. It looks like a tailfin!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 24, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> I really like the chain guard design. It looks like a tailfin!



You'll like my '64 Columbia Rat Rod guard then


----------



## Pedaltherapy (May 27, 2021)

I always liked the bug eye headlights. Ride it like you stole- picnic basket and all.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

That's a great looking bike.  The original paint looks great and looks like it would clean up really well.  Service the bearings and it should be a great rider.  Enjoy it!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 29, 2021)

Suddenly it’s 1960! said:


> I really like the chain guard design. It looks like a tailfin!



Iv'e got several old Murray's with this chain guard and always liked the Tailfin look also. Good eye. Razin.


----------



## Suddenly it’s 1960! (May 31, 2021)

That’s really cool. I always wondered if any company made a bike with fins on the rear rack. I realize it wouldn’t be able to haul anything then,but it would be a neat design.
I’ve always thought it was funny that the first version of the spaceliner had such a boring looking chain guard.  The second version had the sleek,streamlined version which was much more in keeping with the space age design theme,but I wish on the first model they would have used a finned chain guard like the one you have.


----------

